# Canton, Marietta, Woodstock and Surrounds



## NOYDB (Jun 14, 2010)

It's time.

June 24th 19:00 (7 PM)

Los Reyes

http://local.google.com/maps?q=777+Townpark+Lane+Kennesaw,+GA+30144&iwloc=A&hl=en

777 Town Park Lane
Kennesaw, GA 30144    
Phone (770) 420 9181


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

Bogeys.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Bogeys.





It will be a game time decision.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bogeys was good


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 14, 2010)

Bogeys  !!!!  I love that place..  ooh wait, Ahh  Where is Bogeys..???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2010)

I vote for the 17th!   But I don't count so do whatever!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I vote for the 17th!   But I don't count so do whatever!



You count! 

But won't you be tied up monitoring S&S?

Just threw out the 24th to give people time to plan. I'll be there when ever, where ever.


----------



## flattop (Jun 14, 2010)

ok, let me know


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> You count!
> 
> But won't you be tied up monitoring S&S?
> 
> Just threw out the 24th to give people time to plan. I'll be there when ever, where ever.



Harry, my work schedule is noon til 8pm m-f plus whenever I'm working OT.   The 3rd Thursday of each month I shift onto days for a meeting I have to attend, so I start at 7 and get off at 4.  Those 3rd Thursdays are the only times I've ever made it to dinner with you guys...    But don't plan it around me...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Harry, my work schedule is noon til 8pm m-f plus whenever I'm working OT.   The 3rd Thursday of each month I shift onto days for a meeting I have to attend, so I start at 7 and get off at 4.  Those 3rd Thursdays are the only times I've ever made it to dinner with you guys... But don't plan it around me...



ok.


----------



## Brassman (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm good for Thursday, 6/24.  It works better for me & my wife if this can happen on the same day each month - that way I can mark my calendar & plan for it.  As to location, I'll do my best to show up where you want me to.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Los Reyes. 

Or we could invade the playground at McD's......


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm down...


----------



## Buck (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll be out of town.  Seems like forever I've been to a gathering..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2010)

Los Reyes sounds good to me..  Next thursday at 7.  Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 20, 2010)

buncha slackers
Thursday 7pm Los Reyes-I'll be there...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 20, 2010)

Reyes sounds good to me.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 20, 2010)

Otay, I'll update the opening post.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 21, 2010)

See yall then


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 21, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I'll be out of town.  Seems like forever I've been to a gathering..



Yeah im having BW withdrawals.  Why doesn't she come on up without you?  I will keep and eye on her for ya.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a gittin hungry...


----------



## Brassman (Jun 23, 2010)

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmmm... should I have lunch or wait?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Hmmm... should I have lunch or wait?



you better eat a little now... i dont want to see you slinging burrito sauce everywhere tonight!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 24, 2010)

Im not gonna make it... But send me some pics of Miss Purple...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

The list so far...anyone else planning on coming????  

This is weak, people!!  We need more WOW's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

NOYDB
BBQ
DELTAHALO
REDNECK
BIGOX
BRASSMAN
TRIPOD & THE LOVELY COURTNEY


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im not gonna make it... But send me some pics of Miss Purple...



Sarafair said she was comin


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Sarafair said she was comin



Im on my way


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> See yall then



save me a seat next to you, some of these folks skeer me!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> save me a seat next to you, some of these folks skeer me!



I am Sorry


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am Sorry



I'd have to sit between you & Bigox to feel safe!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 24, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im on my way





bigox911 said:


> Sarafair said she was comin



Wait,,, your trying to trick me!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> save me a seat next to you, some of these folks skeer me!



Gee Thanks...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> save me a seat next to you, some of these folks skeer me!



Which ones?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Gee Thanks...


 NOT YOU!!  



BBQBOSS said:


> Which ones?



you know the ones..............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NOT YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> you know the ones..............



So that basically leaves me.  Excellent.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 24, 2010)

The Wife and I will be attending. See y'all shortly.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Got us a room upstairs.... VIP.....  I'm at the bar


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

What in the world aren't it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

I nominate Los Reyes as the "normal" meeting spot for us N. Georgia folks.  Always a good time there!!! Tonight did not disappoint! A special thanks goes out to Bigox!!! .   you my boy Lee!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I nominate Los Reyes as the "normal" meeting spot for us N. Georgia folks.  Always a good time there!!! Tonight did not disappoint! A special thanks goes out to Bigox!!! .   you my boy Lee!



Goood to see ya my friend


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> What in the world aren't it



Oh good lawd!!!!!


----------



## ronhuck (Jun 24, 2010)

dont under stand how to post please help


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

ronhuck said:


> dont under stand how to post please help



You got it prety good I think just hold your mouth more to the left and I  thinlk you'dd be dead on


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 24, 2010)

Fun as always. The women were tough and the men good looking.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Fun as always. The women were tough and the men good looking.



Yeah....I sat beside him


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good seeing everyone again and missed a few of the regulars that normally attend.

Thanks A.J. for the ride!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Al33 said:


> missed a few of the regulars that normally attend.



Truer words ain't spoke for real Al where are they?   Good seeing you buddy


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> What in the world aren't it



Who is that? I really missed something..


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Who is that? I really missed something..



Not positive I have this right Steve but the one on the left (striped shirt) is Miguel, the one in the middle is Jose, and the one on the right is Philippe.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Not positive I have this right Steve but the one on the left (striped shirt) is Miguel, the one in the middle is Jose, and the one on the right is Philippe.



Im more interested in the one taking the pic.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I nominate Los Reyes as the "normal" meeting spot for us N. Georgia folks.  Always a good time there!!! Tonight did not disappoint! A special thanks goes out to Bigox!!! .   you my boy Lee!


X2  Thank you Lee


Al33 said:


> Good seeing everyone again and missed a few of the regulars that normally attend.
> 
> Thanks A.J. for the ride!




Anytime


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im more interested in the one taking the pic.



Man I told you Sara was comin!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im more interested in the one taking the pic.



Who Bigox?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who Bigox?



 I get what you did there.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 25, 2010)

And the WOW! takin' the other picture? Was that Miss Sarah? Howcome y'all didn't do a pic of th' whole bunch????????


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 25, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> And the WOW! takin' the other picture? Was that Miss Sarah? Howcome y'all didn't do a pic of th' whole bunch????????



It was tried, but everyone's head was swivelin' round so much the pics all came out blurry!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 25, 2010)

Idgits.....


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 25, 2010)

Bobble-heads!


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im more interested in the one taking the pic.



OFH isn't it?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> OFH isn't it?



I was not there 

And I don't dress like a Mexican Gansta....


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I was not there
> 
> And I don't dress like a Mexican Gansta....



Then what do you call it?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I was not there
> 
> And I don't dress like a Mexican Gansta....



Just curious: How do Mexican Ganstsa's dress?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Then what do you call it?



I don't know Harry.....



crackerdave said:


> Just curious: How do Mexican Ganstsa's dress?



Like the folks in the picture.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 26, 2010)

I think those gringos wanted to start something but they quickly realized that we's a bunch of really crazy rednecks, so they wisely walked off.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think those gringos wanted to start something but they quickly realized that we's a bunch of really crazy rednecks, so they wisely walked off.



uh.... WE were the Gringos.... Crazy Gringos


----------

